# super-super-Konstruktor?



## conan2 (3. Nov 2007)

Ist es möglich, so wie man mit this(...) und super(...) den eigenen sowie den Konstruktor der Vaterklasse aufrufen kann, auch den Konstruktor der Vaterklasse der Vaterklasse auf zurufen?


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Nov 2007)

Nein!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Nov 2007)

aber man kann natürlich in der Vaterklasse wieder super aufrufen, somit ruft die Superklasse wieder den Vater auf..also ne Art super.super


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Nov 2007)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber man kann natürlich in der Vaterklasse wieder super aufrufen, somit ruft die Superklasse wieder den Vater auf..also ne Art super.super



Sicher, aber conan2 meinte bestimmt den super-super-Konstruktor aufzurufen,
was eben nicht geht!


----------

